# Samsung Galaxy S II FoxFi Won't Connect!? HELP!



## NiSmO1983 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Cannot get laptop (windows 7) to connect to FoxFi through my Galaxy S II 4G Touch. Everybody says it's just plug and play pretty much, work with a guy who has the same phone, no problems. But I cannot get mine to connect for the life of me. HELP!?


----------



## extremx (Jan 18, 2012)

Was helping my father with the same issue, according to the foxfi website:



> *Support for the new Galaxy S3 and the new ICS update for Epic Touch are being worked on. Should be compatible soon in a future update.


via: http://foxfi.com/bin/

Sorry, no workie right now.


----------



## Dark_Knight (Sep 20, 2012)

NiSmO1983 said:


> Mod Type:: ApplicationDifficulty:: Very EasyMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: ADBRequires Root:: NoSource:: Cannot get laptop (windows 7) to connect to FoxFi through my Galaxy S II 4G Touch. Everybody says it's just plug and play pretty much, work with a guy who has the same phone, no problems. But I cannot get mine to connect for the life of me. HELP!?


FoxFi does not work on the ICS 4.0.4 Touchwiz ROM do to sprint/samsung patching the kernel.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

